# Progesterone and Men.



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Progesterone and Men.

First of all I do take progesterone and have for about 6 weeks. I do notice I feel better, I am leaner, and I actually feel I have more lean muscle mass, and energy.

What you are about to read you will not find anywhere on the net, or anywhere else, this is based on my experience with progesterone and some literature (books and information and personal experience).

I am very impressed at the fat loss due to taking progesterone.

I used to think that progesterone was very bad but now I totally think the opposite. From what I know now, I know progesterone is one of the coolest hormones I have ever taken, below I will explain why.

Thought a Deca only cycle was responsible for total shutdown due to progesterone effects but I have to say that failed Deca only cycle had nothing to do with progesterone. I feel really calm on progesterone; feel kindof relaxed on progesterone and with the effects of suppressing insulin, weight loss is easy.

That failed cycle of Deca only in my opinion has to do with Prolactin, or some weird negative feedback on the HPTA that has not been identified. Progesterone is not the cause of that and some progesterone helps HPTA and excessive amounts have not had any sides in any test or study for sides.

Progesterone is the second most important hormone for men, testosterone being number one.

Most people think progesterone is a woman's hormone but the fact of the matter men and women have the same hormones just in different amounts.

In a man testosterone starts' decreasing in his 20's and continues to decrease throughout his life.

However, progesterone levels vary considerably depending on what ever the man inherited low progesterone from either his mother of father, or both. In this situation he would have problems throughout his life.

By the time a man reaches his late 40's his body has stopped producing progesterone. This contributes to the onset of middle-aged spread because men start over-producing insulin due to the decrease in progesterone: insulin causes fat to be deposited around the middle.

Interestingly, around the age of 50, men's estrogen levels start increasing. By the time men reach the age of 60, their estrogen levels can be quite high.

Estrogen is known to cause 6 different cancers in women and progesterone prevents every type of cancer that estrogen causes.

The problem is men no longer have the progesterone to protect them against cancer.

The only known cause of uterine cancer is estrogen; well actually

Nolvadex has been shown to cause uterine cancer too. The prostate arises embryologically from the exact tissues that give rise to the uterus. So basically the uterus has the same tissue as the prostate.

If estrogen causes uterine cancer, and the prostates comes from the same source, is it possible that estrogen is the cause of prostate cancer?

And if so, if progesterone prevents uterine cancer, could it also prevent prostate cancer?

Not to mention guys that most of us take nolvadex as an anti-estrogen, this by the way does nothing for the aromatization of estrogen, and could quite possibly cause prostate cancer in itself.

That to me seems kind of scary.

Another important benefit of using progesterone in men is to lower insulin levels. Lowering insulin levels prevents fat deposition around the waist, prevents hypoglycemia, lowers blood pressure (boy I need that one), and prevents adult-onset diabetes.

On another note, if you don't control insulin, you will never control fat loss. Testosterone does a pretty good job at this by the way, hee heeee. But post cycle you cant depend on this hormone for fat loss

Progesterone is wonderful for blood vessels and prevents coronary artery spasm in men. This is especially true for Type A personalities who produce high quantities of adrenaline which can both lower progesterone levels and cause the coronary arteries to constrict.

Progesterone is especially beneficial for asthma in men - an end-product of progesterone metabolism is cortisol and its anti-estrogen effect may also be playing a role.

My girlfriend has allergies and she uses progesterone and her allergies went away.

I used to wheeze some and never have ever sense I started using progesterone.

Some of the benefits of progesterone are

1) Prevention of prostate cancer

2) Lowers insulin levels

3) Eliminates asthma and or hay fever

4) Prevents coronary spasm

5) Prevents/treats osteoporosis

6) Prevention of Alzheimer's

7) Prevention of colon cancer

I use this and swear by it. I use a natural progesterone cream and apply it twice a day to the thin part of the arm, usually inner arm or inner fore arm. I apply this twice a day and the pharmaceutical stuff

I have is probably 10 times stronger than you will get at the health food store, it does not say on the bottle/scrip.

You can buy progesterone cream from the health food store but make sure it is from wild yam or soy or both, this is the only two products that have it in the natural form. I myself would use about 4 times what they say on the label for any benefits, considering my dose might be 10-20 times the recommended dose on the stuff from the health food store.

I tried but couldn't do the numbers as they are not there.

If you are anything like me, I know you will like it.


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

Intresting post Scott.

I've heard the two schools of thought about Progesterone induced Gyno, but from the above can we take it that Progesterone induced Gyno is just a myth?

Also does this now mean that taking Dostinex is no longer required when running Tren, Deca etc to supress Progesterone?

:hail:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Harry said:


> Intresting post Scott.
> 
> I've heard the two schools of thought about Progesterone induced Gyno, but from the above can we take it that Progesterone induced Gyno is just a myth?
> 
> ...


At this point, I believe those drugs above actually cause gyno by raising prolactin. Prolactin is the hormone that makes women lactate.

I thought it was interesting that nolva, clomid, a-dex did nothing for gyno related deca and M1-T and now I feel this is just from the hormone prolactin.

Dostenex, cabaser block prolactin and this is the hormone which is highest after you climax. Actually blocking prolactin can aid in sex drive and possible multible orgasims in men.

I have read that pinching your nipples can raise prolactin levels.

Prolactin levels in men are highest after an orgasim.

So to answer your question, I dont think it is progesterone that causes gyno.

I also have read that progesterone actually inhibits DHT, that is the conversion of testosterone vie the enzyme 5a-reductase to DHT and this effects your hair, or lack of it.

I see progesterone doing so many good things and have not heard of any progesterone related sides.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

SWALE said:


> I read through your post. A problem you are having is in extrapolating information based on female medicne to males--you cannot.
> 
> If you feel better on progesterone, then do what works for you, of course. there is something else going on there, as prog enhances estrogenic effects, not inhibits same.
> 
> ...


This kindof settles the prolactin issue with Tren and Deca.

He was saying: Progesterone inhibits the conversion to DHT. DHT opposes estrogen by several different mechanisms.

Quite the humble experiance.

Oh well, I will learn from my mistakes.

He also said: *I have never seen deca elevate PRL.*

That would be prolactin.

He does do blood work and I think it is in his own labs.

Might be one of the first and formost HRT Dr. in the states.

Many guys recognise his name it is Swale.


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

hackskii said:


> This kindof settles the prolactin issue with Tren and Deca.
> 
> He was saying: Progesterone inhibits the conversion to DHT. DHT opposes estrogen by several different mechanisms.
> 
> ...


Hey @hackskii - I appreciate i'm ressurecting an old thread here but i'm just getting interested in teh use of progesterone by men..seen a few people mention it recently and your post came up in a search.

So - based on that last post of yours..have you discontinued use now? If not ...what have your experiences been like?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Not used it in years, I do think it has a purpose especially for those that have MPB issues, and as a mood builder type of hormone, as well as anti-cancer.

But, it may tip the balance of androgens to other female hormones out of favor.


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

hackskii said:


> Not used it in years, I do think it has a purpose especially for those that have MPB issues, and as a mood builder type of hormone, as well as anti-cancer.
> 
> But, it may tip the balance of androgens to other female hormones out of favor.


Ah - ok cool - thank you!


----------



## Christopher (Mar 18, 2017)

I am experimenting with progesterone after reading through Dr Ray Peats article . Since i am on TRT could a high dose progesterone ( 100 or 200 daily ) Topical can replace or lower Estrogen Blocker dosing? .

Progesterone besides being an estrogen antagonist has a host of other positive benefits . Just wondering what's your viewpoint on this


----------

